# Christams Eve Coyote Hunt



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a buddy who has been hitting me up to come to his place and coyote hunt. I decided I would stop over and check the property out yesterday. I decided I might as well take my call and rifle just in case i decided to hunt. I walked the property and found a spot that it appeared they were crossing. I am no expert in this game but I was guessing the tracks I was seeing belonged to a coyote. Anyways, I went up a hill and decided I might as well set up and try calling. I set up on the hillside and turned on the call. Less than 1 minute I hear something running through the woods coming from behind me. I turn just as a coyote comes into view less than 40 feet from me. He saw me, I saw him and he was gone. Even though I didn't get a shot, and I educated one coyote, I am hooked on this game. That was an awesome experience that I hope to get again. Merry Christmas and happy hunting.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

That was fast, it must of been hungry.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Just curious what call you had on when that coyote came in? That has to be one of the quickest set-ups ever, just goes to show that you need to be ready when you turn that caller on. Sound like you're hooked.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

The sound is not that important , you can call coyotes in with a non native animal distress sound . The approach and set up is the most important thing of all !


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I was using a rabbit distress on a fox pro caller. I have a mojo critter i put out along with it. Used the same set up today with similar results. See my new posting for today.


----------

